# Un Estacionamiento



## Ale-flores (May 8, 2006)

Hola!

Quisiera que pudieran ayudarme en un proyecto que tengo en la escuela. 

El proyecto trata de hacer un estacionamiento con 5 cajones
La idea es que se cuando se ocupe el cajón se encienda un led y cuando se prendan todos los de los cajones, se encienda otro foco que indique que ya no hay espacio en el estacionamiento.
Además, se necesita saber cuánto tiempo estuvo ocupado cada cajón durante "el día" y cuantos carros entraron.

Creo que la parte de los leds es fácil, me imagino que utilizo ANDs para ello, pero no sé cómo hacerle para saber si el cajón está ocupado o no.

De antemano gracias

Ale


----------



## Ehecatl (May 8, 2006)

Tendrás que usar algún tipo de sensor para detectar cuando está ocupado el cajón y cuando no lo está. Las opciones que tienes son sensores de ultrasonido, sensores infrarrojos o incluso sensores magnéticos.
El resto lo puedes hacer con lógica o con algún PIC.


----------



## chelor (May 8, 2006)

Lo de los cajones como bien dijiste con una compuerta "and" sirve para prender el led. 
Dps para detectar si hay alguien adentro podes usar un Fin d carrera o algun swich, para contar cuantos autos entran, con poner un contador conectado al fin d carrera listo (o al swich) y tiempo, tal vez se te complique en electronica basica...dejame q lo piense bien y dps t contesto


----------



## ocierD (May 8, 2006)

los de los cajones podrias usar un LDR (fotocelda), ya que al estacionarse un auto  le blqueara la luz, esto te dara un cero, al cual le pondras un inversor,  os i no quieres poner el inversor al final de las salidas es decir podrias poner una nand para que al entrar todas negadas encienda el led de todos los cajones ocupados..


----------



## Ale-flores (May 9, 2006)

Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias, creo que usaré lo de los switch
sobre lo de contar... estaba pensando en hacer un contador (no tengo práctica usando memorias), apenas lo estoy checando...
gracias de nuevo, si tengo alguna otra duda la pondré

Ale


----------

